
Fast transaction log on Windows – twice as fast than Linux - ayende
https://ayende.com/blog/174785/fast-transaction-log-windows?key=640a630c7cec4eb686df84fccc071fff
======
joshka
While this article was submitted first, the other submission [1] seems to have
more comments

1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12085828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12085828)

